#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in Australia- Study abroad in Australia - MS in Australia >  >  Why Study in Australia - Why to study in Australia as an International Student

## nitika.arora

*Why Study in Australia*

In Australia, you have the freedom to choose a path that suits your particular goals. There are thousands of courses on offer.

Whichever course you choose, youll experience a unique kind of education. Studying in Australia promotes innovative, creative and independent thinking. Youll learn to work as part of a team, to communicate effectively with others and to develop the practical skills and intellectual abilities you need for global success.

Most importantly, youll learn how to use your initiative. Your teachers will encourage you to think of original, practical solutions to real-world problems. Upon graduation, your qualification will make you highly sought after by Australian and international employers.

The Australian education system has a strong international reputation and is known for its effective structure and innovative policy developments. Many other countries, eager to improve their own education systems, turn to Australia for advice.

Australia is also one of the best places to live. It is a young, vibrant and friendly country in which students can live, learn and grow. So if you want a quality education and a good lifestyle, Australias the place to be.

*Discover a Future Unlimited*

Australia is a young and vibrant country  and we engage with the world with positivity, determination and a keen sense of whats possible. Its a resolute spirit that goes right through to our approach to teaching and learning  to inspire confidence, create real-world skills, and encourage independent thinking, teamwork and leadership.

Our institutions are focused on the future. And they have the track record to prove it  boasting world-firsts in research and innovation, as well as advancements in new technologies, new cures and new ways of shaping a better, more sustainable planet. Australian qualifications are also recognised throughout the world.

An Australian education equips people with the knowledge, skills and networks that will last a lifetime  and gives every student that studies with us the foundation they need for a Future Unlimited.

Excellence

Australia has an international reputation for excellence in all areas of education and training.
Australian qualification, international recognition

Australian universities are widely known for the quality of their teaching and research. Youll learn from teachers who are experts in their industries and who can provide you with a sound understanding of your chosen field. Youll develop strong academic skills that can be applied to other areas and learn to think creatively and independently.

Australias scientists and researchers have been responsible for major breakthroughs and technological advances around the world. Our best-known achievers have won international awards, including eight Nobel Prizes.

A place where work and study meet

Australias approach to vocational education and training leads the world in innovation and quality. Youll have the opportunity to step outside the classroom and practice your skills in real and simulated workplaces. This will give you a genuine advantage over other graduates.

A great place to grow up

School students in Australia study under a national curriculum framework which ensures high academic standards in eight key learning areas, including English, mathematics, science and arts. Teachers are committed to encouraging childrens intellectual, personal and emotional growth.

Improve your English

Studying English in Australia will give you the opportunity to use and improve your English every day. Australian English language institutions have video facilities, libraries and computer-assisted learning to help you become a fluent English-speaker in no time. Youll even be able to find a program to meet your specific needs.

Australia is a technologically advanced society and youll study at an institution with great facilities. Australian classrooms are equipped with the latest technology and laptops are allowed in many lecture halls and classrooms.

*Quality assurance*

Australia - a place where your quality of education is guaranteed

How can you be sure that the schools, universities and training institutions youll read about on this website will deliver on what they promise?

Heres how: Australia provides international students with the most rigorous consumer protection in the world. Period.

In 2000, Australia introduced the Education Services for Overseas Students (ESOS) Act 2000. ESOS ensures that, in order to enrol international students, institutions must first meet requirements for registration. All institutions which meet registration requirements are listed on the publicly available Commonwealth Register of Institutions and Courses for Overseas Students (CRICOS).

If an institution doesnt meet stringent standards for marketing activities, education delivery, facilities and student support services, it isnt registered. That means it cant enrol international students.

However, its important to note that if you come to Australia on a non-student visa, you wont have this assurance.

Consumer protection

The ESOS legislation provides consumer protection. This means you will receive the tuition for which you have paid, and your fees are protected by law.

Course information

Institutions must ensure that the marketing materials (such as brochures and handbooks) they provide to international students are accurate and not misleading.

*Before issuing your proof of enrollment, the institution must first provide you with current and accurate information, such as:*

requirements for acceptance into the course, including English language proficiency, previous work experience or educational qualifications necessary for admittance;the course content, duration and the qualification it leads to;modes of study and assessment methods;the facilities, equipment, learning and library resources available;indicative course-related fees, including advice on the potential for fees to change during your course; andrelevant information on living in Australia, including indicative costs of living and accommodation options.
Student support services

Institutions must support international students in adjusting to study and life in Australia, achieving their learning goals and satisfying the learning outcomes of their course.

This includes providing information on arrival about**:

student support services available to help facilitate a smooth transition to life in Australia;legal services;emergency and health services;facilities and resources;complaints and appeals processes; andany student visa conditions relating to course progress and/or attendance as appropriate.

Throughout your course, institutions must help you access study support services and welfare-related services if you need them.

Safe, multicultural society

Australia is a safe, friendly and harmonious country. When you arrive you may find yourself struck by the friendliness and hospitality of the people. Imagine: youve left your country behind, yet somehow, youve arrived home.

Australia is a very safe country compared with almost anywhere in the world. Political unrest is limited in Australia, crime rates are low and strict gun control laws provide a safe environment.

Australians value the wealth of cultural diversity and social sophistication that international students bring to our campuses and communities. We take great care in looking after international students and helping them adjust to the Australian way of life.

Australians are open, friendly people and you will receive a warm welcome. Many students living in Home stay situations experience Australian family life in a natural, friendly way and often they find themselves treated like a family member. Wherever you live  Homestay, boarding school, or campus accommodation  you will discover many opportunities to make lasting friendships.

Value - Live while you learn

In Australia you will enjoy one of the highest standards of living in the world. Living costs and tuition fees are affordable and comparable to the United Kingdom and United States. You can even offset your living costs with part-time work while you study.

English speaking country

English language studies can prepare you for further studies and a global career.

The best way to learn English is to live among, and converse with, native speakers. Students from around the world come to Australia every year to do just that. While some students study to prepare them for academic challenges, others study to improve their English for business, travel or personal reasons. Australias flexible English language institutions cater for everyone from beginner to advanced, and you can enrole at virtually any time of the year.

Guarantee of quality

You can be sure that youll receive quality training. In Australia, English language courses are closely regulated to ensure the highest standards of education delivery are maintained. These standards extend to class sizes, professional teacher qualifications, curriculum, teaching methods and materials.

Qualifications recognition

More than 400,000 international students were enrolled at an Australian education institution in 2007. When you graduate, your qualification will be recognised by international employers and leading education institutions around the world.

This is because all Australian education qualifications are included under one national system - Australian Qualifications Framework (AQF). The AQF links school, vocational and university qualifications, making it easier to progress to the next AQF level anywhere in Australia.

The AQF also makes it easy for overseas governments to recognise your qualification. When international employers see it, they know what it stands for: a world class education in a modern, democratic and technologically advanced society.

Australia even has a system to recognise your qualifications from other countries. The Australian Government organisation, National Office of Overseas Skills Recognition (NOOSR) helps Australian institutions to recognise qualifications from overseas, allowing for recognition of your previous studies.

Student support services

Education institutions in Australia are among some of the best in the world offering modern and innovative facilities that will ensure your time as a student is positive and valuable, preparing you for a successful career in your chosen field.

Student support forms a large part of Australias education system. Institutions take their responsibility to student welfare seriously. They provide specialist services to help international students adjust to life and study in Australia and to achieve their goals.

This includes student services such as:
language tuition;designated international student advisers;on-arrival reception and orientation programs; andhealth, counselling, accommodation and employment services.
Many Australian education institutions are like mini communities, so not only will you be able to undertake your studies amid world-class learning facilities, you will also be able to enjoy the social side of studying as well. You can join a club or society, improve your health and fitness in the gym, join a sports team or attend a social event.

Australian education institutions offer a range of facilities including:

health and counselling;student accommodation;child care;clubs and societies;prayer and worships rooms;career services;banking, shopping and food outlets;social clubs and events; andsport and fitness facilities.
*International Centers of Excellence*

In 2004 the Australian Government provided funding for the establishment of five International Centres of Excellence.

The Centres help uphold Australias international reputation as a provider of quality education by showcasing our science, education and administrative capabilities. Through collaboration with organisations in Australia and around the world, the Centres enhance Australias skill base and research excellence.

*The five Centres are:*

International Centre of Excellence in Asia Pacific Studies and the Asia-Pacific College of Diplomacy, located at the Australian National University in Canberra (iceaps.anu.edu.au);International Centre of Excellence in Tourism and Hospitality Education, located at the Cooperative Research Centre in Sustainable Tourism at Griffith University (www.the-ice.org);International Centre of Excellence for Education in Mathematics was established by the Australian Mathematical Sciences Institute, based at the University of Melbourne (www.ice-em.org.au);International Centre of Excellence in Water Resources Management was established by a consortium of eight members representing universities and industry, operating as WaterEd Australia. The Centre is based at the University of Adelaide (www.icewarm.com.au); andInternational Centre of Excellence in Sports Science and Management was established by a partnership between the University of Sydney, the University of Technology Sydney, and the Sydney Olympic Park Authority. The Centre is based at Sydney Olympic Park (www.sportedu.org).





  Similar Threads: Requirements to Study in Australia - Documents required to study in Australia Study PhD in Australia - Simple steps to study phd in australia | PhD in Australia Study in govt university in australia - Study in top Univeristies of Australia Studies in Australia - Study Culture in Australia - Pratical Approach in Australia Study in australia for indians | Study in australia for indian students

----------

